# Gedion Zelalem



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2014)

Nuovissimo talento dell'Arsenal e della Germania (anche se potrebbe scegliere di giocare per USA o Etiopia),ha fatto il suo esordio ieri sera contro il Coventry ed in Inghilterra sono impazziti.Regista di centrocampo vero e proprio,che fa dei passaggi e della protezione di palla i suoi punti di forza,è stato audacemente definito un misto tra Xavi ed Iniesta.Ah,dimenticavo,è nato nel *1997*.

Qui sotto il video dell'esordio


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## mandraghe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Chissà che non sia un Freddy Adu 2.0


----------



## Brontolo (25 Gennaio 2014)

1997? alla faccia!
per quanto abbia un sacco di tempo davanti per diventare un campione oppure una scamorza.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2014)

Si muove come Verratti.

1997...Mastour è 1998,chissà se il prossimo anno esordirà in Coppa Italia ...


----------

